
I'll pay you $15 to use/test free cross-platform budgeting software - bobblywobbles
I used to use budgeting software such as Mint and Everydollar. As of late, I&#x27;ve lost trust in these &quot;free&quot; services, because I&#x27;m not sure how they are &quot;using my data&quot;.. I never fully read the terms and conditions anyways. Taking matters in my own hand, I&#x27;ve written offline, open-source budgeting software with Electron. The product is really coming along now, and has made a lot of improvements due to many suggestions from users.<p>The main features are keeping track of expenses by category&#x2F;subcategory. There is limited support to sync up transactions from your bank; this was a big feature a lot of people asked for.<p>I&#x27;ll pay you a $15 amazon gift card to test this software. Everything is available on the Github repo below. In order to get the gift card, you&#x27;ll have to act quick because I only have $200 I&#x27;d like to give away for this (yes, sadly I&#x27;m not rich and have infinite money to give you). Find the link to our slack group (from the repo), and after you&#x27;ve tested it and have feedback&#x2F;suggestions, send a message to &quot;zachary&quot;. I&#x27;ll keep track based on who sends me messages first, only the first x number of people will get a gift card. Don&#x27;t delay!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reZach&#x2F;my-budget<p>Thank you good humans of HackerNews.
======
rahimnathwani
Link to previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19630181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19630181)

~~~
bobblywobbles
Thank you!

------
netfl0
I have been wanting something like this, though the issues with a scraping
approach seem very annoying.

You're probably aware, but others may not be, GNU Cash uses OFX to download
transactions from banks.

[https://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/OFX_Direct_Connect_Bank_Settin...](https://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/OFX_Direct_Connect_Bank_Settings)

Something to consider.

~~~
djhaskin987
Also +1 GNU Cash. Cross platform, native, fully featured, mature.

~~~
bobblywobbles
I found it too complicated to use for budgeting, but yes it is a very good
piece of software and very mature.

------
bobblywobbles
Linking -> [https://github.com/reZach/my-budget](https://github.com/reZach/my-
budget)

